# Neoregelia lilliputiana pup handling



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello guys, 
I've read the sticky post on bromeliads care and so I think I should cut and "replant" the pup I have on my Neoregelia. Has been shipped like this (wirh the two plants connected) a few weeks ago. I've read that they have to be almost the same size, before separating them.

I'm not sure about where to cut. Could you refer please to the images attached? Position 1, 2 or 3? 

If I have to let the younger plant in its position for the time being, do I have to wrap the aerial roots with sphagnum moss?

Thanks for any advice.









Complete terrarium pictures here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/279602-raspberry-pi-controlled-paludarium.html


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

It should be fine to separate. I find keeping a longer stem gives you more to work with when securing it to a new spot (you can always trim the stem if not).


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

kimcmich said:


> It should be fine to separate. I find keeping a longer stem gives you more to work with when securing it to a new spot (you can always trim the stem if not).


Sounds great!
I'll try to do a nice and clean cut and I'll replant the pup. 
Thanks.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Done!


----------



## Melajennie (May 30, 2018)

I like your background. What is the greenery growing all over the back? Almost looks like java moss?


----------



## Orbela (Jan 6, 2018)

dentex said:


> Done!




This looks really nice!


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Melajennie said:


> I like your background. What is the greenery growing all over the back? Almost looks like java moss?


Thanks! It's Christmas moss.


Orbela said:


> This looks really nice!


Thank you!


----------



## Melajennie (May 30, 2018)

I have a bunch of java moss in one of my aquariums. Wonder if I could use that. Or maybe I’ll just have to buy some Christmas moss. It’s looks great back there.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

AFAIK, it's definitely possible to use Java moss in a terrarium. I don't have any direct experience using it (neither I've ever used it when I had freshwater aquariums), but this is what I read around in this forum. I've always had Christmas and Flame moss, simply because I like how they grow in comparison to the Java type. Both have slightly different behavior based on how much light they get and how much they are kept moist. 
I definitely LOVE the Christmas moss: with the right conditions (I.e. when reduced in small pieces and spread even on vertical surfaces; better if they have sufficient "grip") it covers the hardscape with its typical triangular and overlapping patterns.
I found, however, that it prefers high humidity (it's more green and grows quicker) in comparison to what should be the correct levels for a terrarium in general. So I tend to "over-mist" slightly (please don't take this as an advice), because I want to keep it thriving. As a result, anyway, I think I'm keeping the tank too wet for (some) plants and too dry for the moss (I say "some plants" because I have a few plants that are common in the freshwater aquarium hobby - so they can literally be covered with water).


----------



## Lucano (Aug 21, 2017)

dentex said:


> Done!


I like that style of background a lot! 
Just a curiosity, have you bought your plants from ben? I saw you're a fellow hobbyist. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Lucano said:


> I like that style of background a lot!
> Just a curiosity, have you bought your plants from ben? I saw you're a fellow hobbyist.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Hi, sorry for the late reply. Well, I bought the plants mainly at Araflora, a Netherlands based online shop. 

The bigger Neoregelia flowered a few days ago. I have to find the picture I took... Now anyway all flowers are withered.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Melajennie said:


> I have a bunch of java moss in one of my aquariums. Wonder if I could use that. Or maybe I’ll just have to buy some Christmas moss. It’s looks great back there.


Java moss should grow fine in a viv, but it grows a little sloppy for my taste. It seems to grow pretty tall and ends up kind of falling over. It could be because of the lighting situation I had when I tried it, but I didn't like it much and took it out. Now, Riccia fluitans from my planted tank, that was a different story  That grew beautifully though I had to make the tank a bit wetter than I like to keep my dart frog tanks. Same with baby tears. I love the look of that stuff, immersed or emersed.

Mark


----------

